# Two yolks eggs



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I have a strange question... In chicken eggs, sometimes there are two yolks. Can this happen with pigeons eggs? And if the egg is fertilized, is there going to be 2 chicks in the egg?  Twin pigeons?

Strange Suz.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

There might be times a double yoke could happen. I do not think it would ever hatch. I used to candle all the eggs my birds layed. Never saw a double yoke pigeon egg. But It could happen I guess.


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Have only seen this twice, neither hatched. Funny some of the stuff that happens in nature


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*2 yolker*

I had a 2 yolker hatch. It was a siemese twin. It didn't live long, but I donated to my local High Science Dept.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Great question Poulette,

I actually wondered the same thing but didn't have the nerve to ask. Sometimes I'm a big chicken. I'm glad you did it for me! And now I know the answer (I think).

Cameron


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Oh My Upcd! I did not think about siameses... So in theory, twins can develop in a shell!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

We had a "twin egg" last year. I candled it and saw two distinct tiny embryos. Unfortunately they died in the shell. I suspect they ran out of room. In this case, the egg appeared to have just one yolk, but two embryos. It was a normal-sized egg, not oversized like the double-yolked chicken eggs I've seen. I've heard that twins occasionally survive. If they do, I would guess it would be from a double-yolker.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> We had a "twin egg" last year. I candled it and saw two distinct tiny embryos. Unfortunately they died in the shell. I suspect they ran out of room. In this case, the egg appeared to have just one yolk, but two embryos. It was a normal-sized egg, not oversized like the double-yolked chicken eggs I've seen. *I've heard that twins occasionally survive. If they do, I would guess it would be from a double-yolker*.


I would assume "fraternal" (double) as opposed to "identical" (single) ??


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's what I would expect. I just don't think a single yolk can support two babies, identical twins. It's probably iffy even with a double yolk--not a lot of space in that egg. It always amazes me that even one chick can fit inside an egg.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> That's what I would expect. I just don't think a single yolk can support two babies, identical twins. It's probably iffy even with a double yolk--not a lot of space in that egg. *It always amazes me that even one chick can fit inside an egg.*




You and me both! In fact, how a human WOMAN gives birth to a baby is AMAZING (and the bigger they are, the more so!!) !


----------

